# Met Film School (London)?



## thoa_rs (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't seem to raise much information about this school on the net, are there any graduates here? Their two year direct honours degree seems appealing and practical. I was thinking of pursuing a BA there before furthering at LFS or NFTS for an MA.

http://www.metfilmschool.co.uk/

Appreciate the input!


----------

